# big Wolf



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

sent to me in an e-mail

*People wonder how a little old wolf can kill a big bull elk. Well wonder no more.*

*This wolf was shot in the Salmon area of Idaho . *
*This is one BIG Wolf.... *

*This is what we are up against in Idaho , Montana , Wyoming and Oregon , These big wolves are eating everything in their wake and expanding their territory faster than we can keep track of them. *
*Who is afraid of the "Big Bad Wolf?"*
*Those wolves don't bother anything or anybody??? Guess again. Wendy who sent me this one lives near Challis.*

*Heidi Leavitt shot this wolf just outside their home down river at Spring Creek. Heidi was in the store and said that they have had a pack running around their place and decided when they heard about them coming their way again, they would try and shoot one (she did have a tag). So the next time came quickly and while waiting for the pack to get closer, they looked in the woods below them and there was this wolf.* 
*He weighed 127 lbs and was a collared wolf and by the time they got it to Fish & Game (which is probably an 1.5 hr drive, Fish & Game already knew about the wolf and said they had been looking for him. He is now skinned and hanging at their place.*

*The wolf pack had been terrorizing campers lately. Had a couple of guys treed in the cab of their pickup all night at Colson Creek campground. Not afraid of human campsites at all.*

​
​
​


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That woman looks cold!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

This almost seems to be opposition to keeping wolves in the areas they historically occurred. Wolf attacks on humans are beyond rare and they perform a great service. They thin the herd better than any of us could ever hope to. The sick, the weak, those not fit to survive. They ensure the best genes in our game animals. If the wolves become habituated, that is only through fault of our own. Our encroaching upon their habitat and awful habit of leaving out trash and scraps or feeding the cute puppy have proven dangerous, no different than they have with bears time and time again. Once the animals reach that point, the only choice is in the form of a bullet to protect both us and them. 

Either way, awesome animal and good they removed if.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw a huge one opening morning a few years ago in Oklahoma. I didn't have the tag to shoot it legally so i passed. It was a beautiful animal and one that i would have loved to have a full body mount done. Talking with the landowner afterwards.....he told me to shoot the next one i see as he has been losing cattle and has actually seen one attack some calves. Wolf is definitely an animal that i will harvest before i take a dirt nap


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Im sure of it that woman is cold!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> This almost seems to be opposition to keeping wolves in the areas they historically occurred. Wolf attacks on humans are beyond rare and they perform a great service. *They thin the herd better than any of us could ever hope to. The sick, the weak, those not fit to survive. *They ensure the best genes in our game animals. If the wolves become habituated, that is only through fault of our own. Our encroaching upon their habitat and awful habit of leaving out trash and scraps or feeding the cute puppy have proven dangerous, no different than they have with bears time and time again. Once the animals reach that point, the only choice is in the form of a bullet to protect both us and them.
> 
> Either way, awesome animal and good they removed if.


If you think a pack of wolves only feed on the sick and weak just read about what wolves have done to the Elk population in Yellowstone and thru most of Idaho. I see wolves as beautiful powerful animals but their numbers since reintroduction into Montana have gotten way out of control. They are very effective pack hunters and belong in the rocky mountain eco-system for sure but need to be managed or the entire elk population out west will be in trouble. In the end it will wind up in the federal court systems. Western state fish and game's cash cow (Non-Resident) hunting tags versus the deep pocket environmental groups.
Later Taters, Baker


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

elkhunter49 said:


> If you think a pack of wolves only feed on the sick and weak just read about what wolves have done to the Elk population in Yellowstone and thru most of Idaho. I see wolves as beautiful powerful animals but their numbers since reintroduction into Montana have gotten way out of control. They are very effective pack hunters and belong in the rocky mountain eco-system for sure but need to be managed or the entire elk population out west will be in trouble. In the end it will wind up in the federal court systems. Western state fish and game's cash cow (Non-Resident) hunting tags versus the deep pocket environmental groups.
> Later Taters, Baker


 The wolves were hear long before people trying to manage them. Before we started managing them, the elk herd did just fine. They belong in the ecosystem. Elk and wolves lived together for thousands of years without thinning out the wolves and the elk did just fine. Think about how absurd the argument is. Wolves also greatly reduce coyote numbers in areas where they have been re-introduced. They are often wrongly blamed for grizzly, mountain lion, and coyote killed calves. Mother nature does a far better job balancing wolf/elk numbers than man will ever be able to.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wolves*

I would agree with you Sea-Slug if we could remove the roads, cities and ranches. Then the wolves could balance the elk herds. And of course by balance, I mean boom and crash. In nature, that is the way it works, not a "balance". Wolves over populate, take too many elk and deer out, and then wolf numbers crash. The elk and deer rebound with less predation, then predator numbers come up, same senario. With herds kept to smaller and smaller wilderness areas, our help is the only way to "balance" nature. The only problem is many in the "Conservation" movement do not want to control wolf numbers. Let them eat all the elk and deer. Lawsuits have been sucessful in several Western states to halt all wolf hunts to control numbers. I also would hate to try to raise cattle where you could not shoot a predator that was killing your livestock. I do not think we need to eradicate the wolves, but we need to control their numbers, so we can "balance" the herds. 
With elk and deer huntes paying for conservation efforts, I do not think we want the wolves removing the greater part of the herds.
And, the part about removing the sick and weak, no, they kill what they can catch. Bulls and bucks worn down from the rut are their favorites, especially after heavy snows. They also love calves and fawns. Check out the calf and fawn mortality since the reintroduction of the wolves in that ecosystem. Not good.
BB


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Must ... keep from ... arguing ... with ... ugh, dayum it's hard ...


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

That women may be cold but she is holding up a 127# wolf. WOW!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats on the Wolfe! Not sure about stickin the rifle in the snow..... guess its cool.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful wolf. Feel kinda bad for it even though I can picture it in my mancave. I fo sho would NOT stick my rifle in the snow!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Tex-Cajun said:


> That women may be cold but she is holding up a 127# wolf. WOW!


 :ac550: I probably would recommend against messing with Heidi.


----------



## deepsouthf33 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think that wolf is bigger than 127# my German Shepherd weighs that much and he is big, but not that big


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

She takes good care of her gun as well. Look at the picture


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

Uploaded on February 2, 2010


Here


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

Here’s a photo send to me recently of a huge wolf.


From the email: “This Wolf was shot recently in Drayton Valley, Alberta….which is near Edmonton about 3 hours North of Calgary on February 2, 2010. The wolf weighs over 230lbs smashing the previous record of 175lbs.


Apparently a bear hunter witnessed this wolf chase off a big black bear at his baiting station.”


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

elkhunter49 said:


> If you think a pack of wolves only feed on the sick and weak just read about what wolves have done to the Elk population in Yellowstone and thru most of Idaho. I see wolves as beautiful powerful animals but their numbers since reintroduction into Montana have gotten way out of control. They are very effective pack hunters and belong in the rocky mountain eco-system for sure but need to be managed or the entire elk population out west will be in trouble. In the end it will wind up in the federal court systems. Western state fish and game's cash cow (Non-Resident) hunting tags versus the deep pocket environmental groups.
> Later Taters, Baker


First thing I thought about, Yellowstone. They are decimating the elk herd there in the winter from all the things I have read.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Im sure of it that woman is cold!


So is that danged wolf, after that well placed bullet. :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

elkhunter49 said:


> If you think a pack of wolves only feed on the sick and weak just read about what wolves have done to the Elk population in Yellowstone and thru most of Idaho. I see wolves as beautiful powerful animals but their numbers since reintroduction into Montana have gotten way out of control. They are very effective pack hunters and belong in the rocky mountain eco-system for sure but need to be managed or the entire elk population out west will be in trouble. In the end it will wind up in the federal court systems. Western state fish and game's cash cow (Non-Resident) hunting tags versus the deep pocket environmental groups.
> Later Taters, Baker


I never said I was against managing them. Any animal left unchecked can cause problems. They will usually take the sick or weak first though, but like you said, they are efficient hunters and other animals will be taken eventually. I just think they still belong out there and not just stuffed in museums for people to wonder what wild wolves were like.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

We used to see Timber Wolves in Leon County


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I like wolves.....they are one of the coolest animals.........I think they have a place in yellowstone and should be able to remain there....when we went we saw them......they are beautiful animals.....and very dangerous.........If they come out of the park and start messing with livestock....shootem...nuff said.........id love to have that one mounted in my den


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Here's the statement I keep hearing about wolves...
"There's never been a documented case of a healthy, wild wolf killing a human in North America."
That's very limited in definition...there have been many attacks. Any search on this subject will list numerous encounters and even deaths. I'm a fan of wolves but it sounds like they need to be thinned before they decimate the elk herds. I've seen two wolves...a tour of military duty at Nellis AFB during 1965 I hunted the border of Nevada and Idaho for mule deer. I heard and then watched the two chase a mule deer doe along the opposite bank of a river I was hunting. I've had encounters with "packs of dogs" and imagine a pack of wolves, under the right circumstances would be formidable.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't believe in killing wolves. I once had 3 walk under my tree stand in south Louisiana back in the 70s. I put my site on one but couldn't pull the trigger. They were the most beautiful animals.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> sent to me in an e-mail
> 
> *People wonder how a little old wolf can kill a big bull elk. Well wonder no more.*
> 
> ...


My Chessie weighs that much and he ain't nearly that long or wide! I think they have the weight a bit off on this wolf!



elkhunter49 said:


> If you think a pack of wolves only feed on the sick and weak just read about what wolves have done to the Elk population in Yellowstone and thru most of Idaho. I see wolves as beautiful powerful animals but their numbers since reintroduction into Montana have gotten way out of control. They are very effective pack hunters and belong in the rocky mountain eco-system for sure but need to be managed or the entire elk population out west will be in trouble. In the end it will wind up in the federal court systems. Western state fish and game's cash cow (Non-Resident) hunting tags versus the deep pocket environmental groups.
> Later Taters, Baker


Exactly!!!



BigBuck said:


> I would agree with you Sea-Slug if we could remove the roads, cities and ranches. Then the wolves could balance the elk herds. And of course by balance, I mean boom and crash. In nature, that is the way it works, not a "balance". Wolves over populate, take too many elk and deer out, and then wolf numbers crash. The elk and deer rebound with less predation, then predator numbers come up, same senario. With herds kept to smaller and smaller wilderness areas, our help is the only way to "balance" nature. The only problem is many in the "Conservation" movement do not want to control wolf numbers. Let them eat all the elk and deer. Lawsuits have been sucessful in several Western states to halt all wolf hunts to control numbers. I also would hate to try to raise cattle where you could not shoot a predator that was killing your livestock. I do not think we need to eradicate the wolves, but we need to control their numbers, so we can "balance" the herds.
> With elk and deer huntes paying for conservation efforts, I do not think we want the wolves removing the greater part of the herds.
> And, the part about removing the sick and weak, no, they kill what they can catch. Bulls and bucks worn down from the rut are their favorites, especially after heavy snows. They also love calves and fawns. Check out the calf and fawn mortality since the reintroduction of the wolves in that ecosystem. Not good.
> BB


John,

Couldn't have said it better myself! Right on the mark!



deepsouthf33 said:


> I think that wolf is bigger than 127# my German Shepherd weighs that much and he is big, but not that big


I think your right on the numbers!



elephantitus said:


> Uploaded on February 2, 2010
> 
> Here


Thats the numbers I think of when it comes to a big wolf and thats a Big Wolf!!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

That's an awesome wolf. Wolf is very high on my hunting bucket list.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

In regards to Coastal Outfitters "big wolf", I would like to add that I too hunted this year in Idaho for elk. We hunted the Boise River area 39 which is right out of Boise. The first day of the hunt I saw two Timber Wolves and they were huge. These Timber Wolves are not native to Idaho, the Grey Wolf is. The feds made Idaho introduce the wolves back into the state, the problem there was they had no "Grey Wolves" laying around so they planted the larger Timber Wolf. If you look up these two species you find the Timber Wolf is much larger in size, they are use to eating Moose and animals this size so the Elk are easy pickings. Idaho now faces a huge problem, these wolves are increasing in numbers dramatically and the elk population is paying the price. I know of first hand knowledge that the wolf numbers are now approaching 10,000, not the 900-1000 the Idaho Fish and Game states. In the week we hunted, there were 4 confirmed wolf sitings and only 3 elk. If Idaho doesn't wake up they will have no elk left. The governor of Idaho knows full well what is going on, he is an elk hunter and is fed up with the feds introduction of this invasive species. We as elk hunters need to give him our support, because the neighboring states of Montana, Wyoming and Oregon are next. These wolves are following the elk herds and will continue to decimate them if they are not brought under control. These elk have no chance of defending themselves from these invasive predators. On the second day of the hunt I found myself listening to these wolves, they were all around me. It felt like I the hunter was being hunted, that is a chilling feeling. "CoastalOutfitters" was right on the money here, I thank him for his helpful insight.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Bone Cruncher said:


> In regards to Coastal Outfitters "big wolf", I would like to add that I too hunted this year in Idaho for elk. We hunted the Boise River area 39 which is right out of Boise. The first day of the hunt I saw two Timber Wolves and they were huge. These Timber Wolves are not native to Idaho, the Grey Wolf is. The feds made Idaho introduce the wolves back into the state, the problem there was they had no "Grey Wolves" laying around so they planted the larger Timber Wolf. If you look up these two species you find the Timber Wolf is much larger in size, they are use to eating Moose and animals this size so the Elk are easy pickings. Idaho now faces a huge problem, these wolves are increasing in numbers dramatically and the elk population is paying the price. I know of first hand knowledge that the wolf numbers are now approaching 10,000, not the 900-1000 the Idaho Fish and Game states. In the week we hunted, there were 4 confirmed wolf sitings and only 3 elk. If Idaho doesn't wake up they will have no elk left. The governor of Idaho knows full well what is going on, he is an elk hunter and is fed up with the feds introduction of this invasive species. We as elk hunters need to give him our support, because the neighboring states of Montana, Wyoming and Oregon are next. These wolves are following the elk herds and will continue to decimate them if they are not brought under control. These elk have no chance of defending themselves from these invasive predators. On the second day of the hunt I found myself listening to these wolves, they were all around me. It felt like I the hunter was being hunted, that is a chilling feeling. "CoastalOutfitters" was right on the money here, I thank him for his helpful insight.


Timber wolves are not a separate species from anything I have seen. They are a subspecies, and thus all are gray wolves.

As for wolves being large enough to take down moose, that is going to happen regardless of what subspecies of wolf. They are pack hunters. They rely on taking down large animals to make it. The poor defenseless elk made it with the "native" wolf subspecies in the past, and I'm sure they will pull through with another especially if the wolves are managed correctly.

And I'm not sure if you can call the wolf an invasive species at all. It was extirpated, then reintroduced, regardless of what subspecies it is. Florida did the same thing with the panthers, introducing other subspecies of Puma concolor.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

... lock ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well when little Bobby or Jane or Grandma Hainey gets dragged off from their campsite and turned into pulled people...they'll probably do something about the wolves.

TH


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Well when little Bobby or Jane or Grandma Hainey gets dragged off from their campsite and turned into pulled people...they'll probably do something about the wolves.
> 
> TH


Might wanna worry about your neighbor's dog too then.

It is wildlife. There is always a risk with it. Doesn't meant we have the right to wipe all the wolves off the face of the earth.


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

The wolves have basically wiped out the elk population in western Montana and eastern Idaho along with Yellowstone Park. 2009 was the first year in 67 years that the Mt FWP cancelled the late season elk hunt, due to drastically reduced elk numbers. The sole reason for that is wolf predation. They have dropped the population from 33000 elk to about 6500 in the park. When they visited a former teachers sheep ranch they killed sheep 112 overnight and only 9 of the sheep carcasses showed sign of being fed upon. They hit him again last summer and I'm not sure what the damage was and that was after the FWP killed off the first pack of 12 wolves.
The Mt FWP says there are 536 wolves in the state. The popular opinion has them at around 1700. They are ranging from Eureka south to Monida west to Columbus and back up to Lewistown (more than half the state).
Montana depends on elk and deer hunters for a large portion of the annual revenue and last I heard the wolf wasn't bringing in a whole lot of cash. 
It is the Greenpeace attitude that some on this forum show that has put the wolf back in the ecosystem. I think they are a wonderful creature and have seen and heard them in the wild and will not soon forget the encounters but they are causing irrepairable damage to the big game herds. Lets bring 20 breeding pairs down to Texas and see what happens and how long it is before they are put on the extermination list. I am speaking from having grown up in sw Montana and what I have been told by just about anyone who spends time in the outdoors there.

Aggiemulletboy go to Bowsite.com and the Montana state forum and tell them what you have stated here. Take a deep seat and a short rein cause it's gonna get stormy.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

elkarcher said:


> The wolves have basically wiped out the elk population in western Montana and eastern Idaho along with Yellowstone Park. 2009 was the first year in 67 years that the Mt FWP cancelled the late season elk hunt, due to drastically reduced elk numbers. The sole reason for that is wolf predation. They have dropped the population from 33000 elk to about 6500 in the park. When they visited a former teachers sheep ranch they killed sheep 112 overnight and only 9 of the sheep carcasses showed sign of being fed upon. They hit him again last summer and I'm not sure what the damage was and that was after the FWP killed off the first pack of 12 wolves.
> The Mt FWP says there are 536 wolves in the state. The popular opinion has them at around 1700. They are ranging from Eureka south to Monida west to Columbus and back up to Lewistown (more than half the state).
> Montana depends on elk and deer hunters for a large portion of the annual revenue and last I heard the wolf wasn't bringing in a whole lot of cash.
> It is the Greenpeace attitude that some on this forum show that has put the wolf back in the ecosystem. I think they are a wonderful creature and have seen and heard them in the wild and will not soon forget the encounters but they are causing irrepairable damage to the big game herds. Lets bring 20 breeding pairs down to Texas and see what happens and how long it is before they are put on the extermination list. I am speaking from having grown up in sw Montana and what I have been told by just about anyone who spends time in the outdoors there.
> ...


I'm still of the opinion they deserve to be there. Control them all you want through hunting, but extirpating them again isn't the answer.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Might wanna worry about your neighbor's dog too then.[/


Nah I don't live there so no worries for me; and I don't like my neighbor's dog anyway.



> It is wildlife. There is always a risk with it. Doesn't meant we have the right to wipe all the wolves off the face of the earth.


I never said anything about wiping all the wolves off the face of the earth but since you brought it up, of course we have the right to do so. Ask the Indians.

TH


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Hmmm, I'm all for bringing wolves to Texas if we can teach 'em to eat snakes!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I still tell a story all the time about this wolf they had in canada in a cage.It was freaking scary.All the time you hear people say they have a dog with half wolf I laugh a wolf is huge and scary.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Tex-Cajun said:


> That women may be cold but she is holding up a 127# wolf. WOW!


x2! That's what I was thinking...they raise them strong up there in Idaho!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Beautiful wolf. Feel kinda bad for it even though I can picture it in my mancave. I fo sho would NOT stick my rifle in the snow!


x2


----------



## chocolatedog (Jul 2, 2010)

*RE:*



ZenDaddy said:


> Hmmm, I'm all for bringing wolves to Texas if we can teach 'em to eat snakes!


X2

What I really want to know is, what kind of scope this lady has that she's confident enough to bury it in the snow like that?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> Hmmm, I'm all for bringing wolves to Texas if we can teach 'em to eat snakes!


That is what the yotes are for but people keep killin' em off :slimer:


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

With proper management, I say hunt them like anything else....

Beautiful animal though....anyone see that dog show on TV lately where they discuss how all dogs descended from gray wolves. Seeing those pics I can understand how Mastiffs came from wolves.....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

bobbyoshay said:


> I saw a huge one opening morning a few years ago in Oklahoma. I didn't have the tag to shoot it legally so i passed. It was a beautiful animal and one that i would have loved to have a full body mount done. Talking with the landowner afterwards.....he told me to shoot the next one i see as he has been losing cattle and has actually seen one attack some calves. Wolf is definitely an animal that i will harvest before i take a dirt nap


You may have THOUGHT you saw a wolf in Oklahoma. There is a remote possibility that you could have seen a Red Wolf, but, they look like a Coyote, and are about 30-50 lbs full grown.

Possibly a Coyote/ Dog hybrid.

Sorry, but, there has not been a documented case of a wolf in Oklahoma in 70-80 years. Next time shoot away. It wil be a dog or a big yote.

http://www.ou.edu/cas/archsur/Wolf/wolf.htm


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> You may have THOUGHT you saw a wolf in Oklahoma. There is a remote possibility that you could have seen a Red Wolf, but, they look like a Coyote, and are about 30-50 lbs full grown.
> 
> Possibly a Coyote/ Dog hybrid.
> 
> ...


Red wolves typically run 50-80 pounds. As in Texas, they're probably all gone in the wild, although there are places in the Oachita mountains that are extremely remote and a remnant population could be holding on undetected. Doubtful, though.

My maternal grandparents homesteaded in Oklahoma during the land rush and had stories of the "gray loafers" (buffalo, or gray wolves) hanging around the homestead during extreme winter weather, sometimes howling just outside the cabin door.

There are two other reasons we shouldn't condescendingly "blow off" people who claim to have seen a wolf, or a mountain lion, etc.

1. Exotic pets. I've seen "tame" wolves raised for the pet trade and for the sled dog trade in AK. They are often used to produce hybrid offspring with a dog for the other parent. But, some ignorant people will by them as pups and abandon them when they realize they have a wild animal for a pet that will not only kill their owner, but eat him with relish. These animals, especially if only first generation removed from the wild, may survive quite a long time by their own in the wild. Not much other than man is going to bother them.

2. Wanderers. Some 15 or so years ago a moose showed up in Central Kansas. This was not an escaped pet. It was a bonafide wild moose which had been sighted in S Dakota and Nebraska before reaching Kansas. It was photographed and viewed by many people including state fish and game officials. The nearest wild moose populations are far from Central Kansas, either Minneasota to the N or Wyoming to the NW. It was never discovered where this animal was from, and it seems he never reached Oklahoma. When I was a child deer had been almost completely eradicated from Kansas, my home state. As populations grew to the N and W, and even in Missouri in the E, deer sightings began to grow, then the mountain lion sightings.

The point is, whenever a large animal decides to go for a ramble, and sometimes they do, for unkown reasons, IF they end up following something approximating a straight line, they can end up very far from their home range in a very short time. This is very common with mountain lions being solitary hunters who claim vast areas of hunting territory and kill young toms who trespass, pushing young toms further and further out. It doesn't seem as likely with a more social animal like a wolf, but they are all individuals, same as us, and I imagine it happens once in a blue moon.

Something to consider, anyway. Why I never tell a man definitively "you didn't see that". Too many ways it could have been, no matter how unlikely.

Well unless it's a black panther. Then he was mething. Hahahaha.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Heidi. That lady looks like a Heidi.

or Helga.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

If you ever want to know anything about the destruction that wolves cause then check out this guys youtube channel. He has some very enlightening info. And yes, they do attack people. http://www.youtube.com/user/Rockholm66


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> If you ever want to know anything about the destruction that wolves cause then check out this guys youtube channel. He has some very enlightening info. And yes, they do attack people. http://www.youtube.com/user/Rockholm66


I guarantee you that "destruction" is very minimal compared to what we have done to wildlife and suitable habitat for our game. Lucky we still have what we have.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Too bad some of you guys didn't watch the last two episodes on the recent Boone & Crockett shows. They addressed the wolf problem in Wyoming, Montana, and Idaho, as it has become a very severe problem. Back in 1973 with the introduction of the Endangered Species Act, the wolves were immediately place on the ESA. A reintroduction was begun in the 80's and the wolf population was targeted to be only around 300 wolves and 30 breeding pairs. They now number in the neighborhood of 2000 and that is within the three states that the wolves were allowed to populate. As the wolves continue to propagate, they have now migrated into Colorado and Utah. Efforts to control the population as originally planned, have been literally stopped by animal rights activist, claiming that the "States do not have the right to control the wolves", and that the wolves should not be delisted from the ESA.

What these people apparently don't understand is that there has also been a migration of wolves from Canada and they have joined with the wolves in Idaho, Montana, and Wyoming, and these wolves are literally out of control and are the main reason the size of these wolves has also grown. A 127 lbs wolf has to eat his weight every three days. The size of the elk herds have been reduced 45%, attacks on domestic livestock have tripled, costing the ranchers thousands of dollar. Montana had introduced a controlled number of wolf hunts and in one year, they killed 36 wolves, which was far less than was needed. A Federal judge has placed an injunction to stop the wolf hunts in the U.S., but Canada permits a very strong wolf hunt. 

These lawsuits to prohibit wolf hunts in the U.S. are costing us as taxpayers, a ton of money just in the court cost to defend the rights of the states to control a wild game population. States have always been permitted to control game populations, even those animals that have been delisted from the ESA. However, it seems this Federal judge in Montana has taken the view of the animal rights activist, and allowed the injunction to continue. Notwithstanding the fact that wolves do not know about the imaginary lines from one state to the next and from one country to the next!

These plaintiffs in these court proceedings cannot lose, at least monetarily. For there is a provision in the ESA that will provide the reimbursement of their court costs in these law suits.....win or lose!

Meanwhile....the wolves continue to terrorize the countryside in Montana, Idaho, and Wyoming, and treat themselves to what ever piece of meat that comes along! The wolves were reintroduced by humans and there are no better conservationist than the American hunters. 

When a human becomes dinner....there will be a revolt....rest assured!


----------

